# Curators Coffee Studio



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Curators Coffee is a hidden gem in the city of London

Open Mon to Fri this fabulous space (9a Cullum Street) serves some lovely coffee from their La Marzocco Strada EP, paired with 3 Mazzer and Anfim grinders, all colour matched to a vibrant duck egg blue colour.

Serving Union Rogue blend as the base for the monthly creations, we tasted February's coffee which was simply divine!

February's Creation was called the 'East India Coffee'.

Added to the ristretto base was 6 ounces of creamy steamed milk that had been infused for 48 hrs with warm spices of cardamon, cinnamon and star anise, along with vanilla, honey and ginger.

As you put the cup up to your lips your senses were filled with an amazing smell of cardamom and vanilla.

You can check out their previous creations here

http://curatorscoffee.com/creations

We enjoyed a flat white also and ham&cheese toasties with chutney.

The regulars were very friendly too.

Make sure you pay Curators Coffee a visit if you're in EC3

Follow @Curators_Coffee on Twitter

Take a peek at some of the coffee and fittings here or click the image below

http://www.flickr.com/photos/getnoticed/sets/72157632892366256/


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

During February they also had a"lunch time" (read all day) offer of any coffee for only £1 when bought with any cheese toastie. Here is hoping they have continued the offer through into March.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I popped in recently to try this months creation. Hold on to your hat: espresso + mushroom consommé. It's designed to accentuate the mouth-feel component of coffee and works a charm. Sip the espresso first, add the shroom, then taste again - BAM! It doesn't taste of mushroom but gives the coffee an even bigger body. An interesting little experiment, clearly designed not for every day consumption but to open up the doors of coffee perception. Break on through to the other side. Crap, my hands are melting into the keyboard.

Pop in and try it, as always the staff are lovely and chatty to boot.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Chee Wong from Taylor St Baristas used this in the last UK Barista Championships heat in Chester, adding umami flavours to espresso. Certainly something different.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I had a flat white in here today made with Caravan Rio Azul that was the best I've had. So tasty I could look past the slightly phallic rosetta.

View attachment 3728


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Barista was also more than willing to take a few minutes to chat about my Aeropress woes which I always appreciate.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I went here today on the strength of Jeebsy's comment above. I would say I had the best flat white I've ever had. Mine was with their house blend which is called Exhibition and is from Nude Espresso.

Stupidly I didn't buy a bag, and Nude can't/won't sell it, so I'll have to go back and buy some in store...


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

That would be the HQ of Katherine Seay ( oh no... she got married, so I don't know what she is called now)...

I had my introduction to making espresso under her guidance on the Synesso at Kaffeine... 3 x 2 hour sessions, it was great fun.


----------

